# videos of your mantids



## Johnald Chaffinch (Jul 14, 2006)

has anyone got uploaded vids of their mantids online anywhere?

i've started putting mine on YouTube -

Hymenopus coronatus (orchid mantis) vs. damselfly -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bo6xt3uUsaQ

Blepharopsis mendica (thistle mantis) catching flies all over the place -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1oGRL6yU2Y


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 14, 2006)

Nice video JOhnald!! That was a nice blue damserfly!


----------



## Techuser (Jul 14, 2006)

Nic vid =O

orchid mantids rules

eating a roach


----------



## braidsta (Jul 15, 2006)

Muhammed the Mantis - Knockin out ALL bums!

it's actually a female but I was thinkin of a name, looked round and she was duckin and weaving at me so we decided on Muhammed Ali  

she hates my webcam (maybe because of its shape? - round thing on a pod might look like an insect to her?) and whenever I put her on my desk she tried to scale my screen to get it... once shes on the cam she wont come off for ages and I'm scared to go pulling her about!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AH51GmnYtLI


----------



## Ian (Jul 15, 2006)

Hvae to say jonald that is a fab vid...what did you use to film it?


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Jul 18, 2006)

i use a Samsung Digimax A6, the real vids picture has perfect clarity but when you upload to youtube it loses so much quality. i might try photobucket instead. on that vid you could zoom in on the orchids head and not lose quality, i just dont have any video editing software to do that yet.

i regret to say that i did tiny cuts in the damselflies wings so that it wouldnt fly away, i didnt hurt it tho, but i guess it was a cruel act. i wont be sacrificing another odonata again though, for all the obvious reasons, they rule!

ace vids techuser! i really like the vid of the mantis trying to catch the pointer on the monitor, i'm gonna have to try that


----------



## 13ollox (Jul 18, 2006)

this isnt my vid but i found it on youtube nontheless ! . i found it hilarious . someone has added sound affects and voices " wheres the cream filling " and "mmmmm tastes like chicken "

hope you guys enjoy it nonetheless


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Aug 8, 2006)

a new one of mine -

http://youtube.com/watch?v=QVfFSAuWv9Q

wait til about 25 seconds in.

people that are viewing it on youtube wont expect what follows...


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Aug 9, 2006)

my Wahlbergii doing a dance -

http://youtube.com/watch?v=q-7VssWtSlE

and another of mine. i think this is some kind of miomantis, any ideas what species anyone? -

http://youtube.com/watch?v=X5wSA5vJc14


----------



## Rick (Aug 9, 2006)

> this isnt my vid but i found it on youtube nontheless ! . i found it hilarious . someone has added sound affects and voices " wheres the cream filling " and "mmmmm tastes like chicken "


THe sound of screeching tires when the roach took off had me laughing.


----------



## Joe (Aug 9, 2006)

this is not my video put i thought it was pretty cool! someone's gotta do something like this but with mantis vs. scorpion or something so it would be realistic and a lot cooler so we dont have animals harmed.

Joe


----------



## Herp13 (Aug 10, 2006)

What species are those green mantids Truechuser?


----------



## exboyz04 (Aug 20, 2006)

:arrow: Here are my *[SIZE=12pt]mantis Video clips[/SIZE]*. www.youtube.com/profile?user=exboyz04

Also you can see the :mrgreen: [SIZE=12pt]*Videos Via my website*[/SIZE] all Videos are on there for each differant type of mantis www.freewebs.com/2mantis/

[SIZE=12pt]*Enjoy and dont scream lol*[/SIZE] :roll: Michael :lol: :arrow:


----------



## Techuser (Aug 22, 2006)

> What species are those green mantids Truechuser?


Stagmatoptera i think


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Oct 3, 2006)

a mantis vid of mine's just got featured as the 2nd vid on YouTube's homepage! crazy!! i think it means i'll get around a million views or something. i'm trying to think of a way to expoit it, i'm in a band and it's a good way of advertising the link...

http://youtube.com/

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Bo6xt3uUsaQ

i hope they dont take me off for editing the description to simply advertise :s


----------



## Justin (Oct 7, 2006)

Great video. Your music on myspace is pretty good too. If I could figure out how to add you I would lol


----------



## TheVesper (Oct 11, 2006)

> Nic vid =Otrying to catch a fake insect on the monitor


roflmao @t last one


----------



## tarpshack (Oct 12, 2006)

Oh! The first time I watched that one I didn't realize the mantis was real. I thought the whole thing was computerized like some kind of mantis simulation. Haha. Knowing the mantis is real makes this video way better. Sorry for my ignorance.


----------



## jstaub (Oct 16, 2006)

Here's a fun little compilation of some reference video I shot while I was working on my animated short film The Mantis Parable.

http://www.themantisparable.com/mo_mantisref.htm

Enjoy!


----------

